# 60 years of the Warsaw Autumn



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

This annual international festival on contemporary music, founded by Tadeusz Baird & Kazimierz Serocki, first took place in 10–20 October 1956.

Happy 60th anniversary!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Indeed. Resulted in tons of live LP releases of the material through the years, especially of Polish music, and a some CDs as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps time for some releases.


----------

